# Can I make yogurt from "almost" expired milk?



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

It's pasturized milk, not raw milk. Date on it is Nov 26...today is the 28th. It smells a bit "off" but I'm not very good at telling when it's truly spoiled because I don't drink milk. I put some in my mouth and it wasn't much yuckier than usual,







. Will using it spoil my batch of yogurt? Thanks!


----------



## clothdiapermama (Jan 25, 2004)

I've made yogurt from close-dated milk before and it turns out fine - as long as the milk is not already spoiled. (In that case I'd just use it to make cookies or something else that calls for sour milk.) The yogurt turns out better with fresh milk - but I've had no problems using close-dated milk. HTH!.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you! I think I'll go ahead and use it.


----------

